# Finger/Digit Numbering



## chrissylyman0629@gmail.com (Mar 23, 2017)

What finger is the third digit on the right hand? I want to say it's the middle finger but I am not sure. Also, does anyone know where I can find a nice diagram showing the hands and what #'s each digit is?


----------



## ellzeycoding (Mar 23, 2017)

Left Finger/Toe

FA/TA Left, thumb/great toe
F1/T1 Left, second digit
F2/T2 Left, third digit
F3/T3 Left, fourth digit
F4/T4 Left, fifth digit

Right Finger/Toe

F5/T5 Right, thumb/great toe
F6/T6 Right, second digit
F7/T7 Right, third digit
F8/T8 Right, fourth digit
F9/T9 Right, fifth digit

So it's your middle finger.  *F7*= third digit on right hand


----------



## jhofler (Mar 24, 2017)

You can also find the finger codes on the inside cover of your CPT book.  You could Google hand images, print them out and write the appropriate code on each finger for a quick reference.


----------



## rbhosale (Jun 20, 2019)

how to assign modifier if the patient have 6 digits


----------

